# MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen



## Goettinger (25. September 2006)

Morgen! 
bin nächste woche montag mit der Ms Einigkeit unterwegs..
War noch nie auf diesem Kutter und wollt euch deshalb mal fragen was ihr so für erfahrungen mit dem Kutter gesammelt habt..
hab das forum schon durchsucht aber nichtz gefunden..
ausserdem würde mich auch noch interessieren was ihr zur zeit so an montagen und pilkerfarben benutzt..
Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die Antworten!

MfG
Goettinger


----------



## degl (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

@Goettinger,

nur Gute#6

ist aber keine Garantie für ewig,da auch bestimmt andere Kutter mal gute Tage haben.....ich hatte auf der Einigkeit nur Gute....
Manschaft gut,Schiff gut,Beute gut.....hat im Hochsommer Eis für den Fisch verteilt.....naja auch nicht überall selbstverständlich

In Heilitown meine Nr. 1

gruß degl


----------



## Goettinger (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

dann hab ich ja keine fehler gemacht bei der buchung! da fällt mir gerade nen stein vom herzen..hab nämlich gestern fast die komplette küste abtelefoniert und so ziemlich alles war voll außer noch 4 plätze auf der einigkeit! dann muss ja nur noch das wetter mitspielen..


----------



## degl (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

@Goettinger,

nur nen Tip:seit früh da,sichert euch die Plätze#h

Sollte es fürs Heck oder die Spitze nicht reichen,dann nehmt das vordere drittel(zwischen Spitze und Kajüte,da kann man sehr gut werfen)

Dicke Dorsche.................|wavey:

gruß degl


----------



## Goettinger (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

das sollte kein problem sein...wie schon mein nam sagt hab ichs ja mal nich eben 20 min bis zum kutter sondern so rund 400km..deshalb fahren wir eh nen tag vorher runter und haben nen zimmer für eine nacht..dann gehts nen abend vorher aufn kutter und die rutenspitzen werden drangebunden..hoffe mal das den gedanken nicht so viele haben und ich vorne noch ordentliche vier plätze bekomme...


----------



## tosame (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

Moin, Moin,

ist auf alle Fälle die richtige Entscheidung. Wenn ich mal oben bin, nehme ich immer diesen Kutter. Ich weiß nicht, wie er das macht, aber es wird immer Fisch gesucht und gefunden.
Petri Heil auf diesem Kutter!!

Gruß Tosame


----------



## Goettinger (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

Petri dank! wie gesagt..dann muss ja nur noch das wetter mitspielen!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*



Goettinger schrieb:


> ..... und die rutenspitzen werden drangebunden.....




Geit dat auf der Einigkeit ?

Ich kenn Schiffe,da verschwindet so`n Gedöns.



Uli


----------



## Goettinger (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

auf der hp von denen steht das so und die nette dame am telefon hat auch gesagt das das kein problem is..und wenn doch dann einfach an den kapitän wenden laut hp!


----------



## GoliaTH (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

Ist ein super Schiff, und ne nette Crew.


----------



## Carptigers (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

@ Ulrich Horst .... So kenn ich das auch , auf den anderen kannst du das vielleicht machen , aber nicht auf der Einigkeit und der Karoline. Normalerweise wenn da keine vernünftige Rute steht , abbinden und hinstellen.


----------



## Goettinger (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

naja..ich werd meine ale rute da hinstellen und den nächsten morgen bin ich eh um 6 aufm kutter..denke mal nich das das irgendwie probleme gibt..und wenn dann bekommt man morgens um 6 meistens noch was am bug oder heck..so meine erfahrung mit anderen kuttern


----------



## Goettinger (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

falls noch irgendein boardie den tag auf der einigkeit is kann dieser jemand mir ja mal ne pn schicken*gg


----------



## digital-kris (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

gibt ne klare ansage an bord, nach meiner erfahrung: wenn da eine rute steht und kein besitzer in der nähe ist und auch nicht nach einiger zeit auftaucht, um sein gerödel zu brwachen, kannst du die rute richtung mitte rumschieben und dich dazwischenstellen (am heck/bug)... 

habe ich auch schon gemacht, sehen sowohl bootsmann als auch käptn so... die sperren mit markierungband nur für größere gruppen ab, meist eine seite des schiffes.

also: wenn du was anbindest, sei in der nähe. an wochenenden muss du auch jeden fall so spätestens gegen 03.00 am start sein, um einen platz am bug/heck zu kriegen.


----------



## Goettinger (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

naja..ich bin den abend vorher da..binde meine rute an und wenn das nichtz bringt bin ich spätetens morgens um 6 uhr eh da! und zur not muss ich halt auf achtern wenns nich anders geht


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

Ruten anbinden find ich net so dolle und viele 
Kutter machen da auch kurzen Prozess.

Seit einfach etwas früher als 0600 da und erspart Euch
den Ärger.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß und
ordentlich Fische ans Band 

Grüße

kai


----------



## BennyO (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

Also das mit dem anbingen geht auf der Einigkeit nicht. Musst schon wirklich früh a sein das hiß´t 4 uhr. Wenn du pech hast sind dann aber auch schon alle guten weg.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

ich finde das der kudder zwar gut ist,aber  zu voll:m


----------



## Goettinger (26. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

das wird der kutter nächste woche montag mit sicherheit sein, da ja langes wochenende is


----------



## BennyO (26. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

Na dann wünsche ich dir mal eine toller Tour.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Goettinger (27. September 2006)

*AW: MS Einigkeit - Erfahrungen*

danke danke! hoffe doch mal das ich die haben werde!


----------

